# What is the largest cichlid?



## Pwnage (May 11, 2008)

And where are they available?

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Boulengerochromis microlepis

You'd have to look around the internet to find them. I wouldn't even consider just getting one if you don't have a massive tank available... These guys get 3ft long and are very strong...

~Ed


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Largest is a tough question, because it isn't easily defined.

Boulengerochromis is the longest, growing to 40", probably 15lbs max.

Cichla temensis grows to 30", but is a heavier fish than Boulengerochromis, at 27lbs.


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

someone likey the tank busters :lol:


----------

